# Theme Song Needed....



## MedicPrincess (Apr 20, 2008)

Okay you guys.....help me out here.  I am such a music nerd....and not the good kind!!  I'm the "Wow!  I really love that song but no chance I could tell you who sang it kind."  Couldn't name a song by the Rolling Stones if my life depended on it.  The Grateful Who?  Vanilla Ice was actually really cool, right?  Get the point???


So the *EMTLife MySpace* page needs some music.    Let me know what you want to hear on playing when you visit.  Please....before New Kids On the Block are jamming away on our home page!


----------



## Jon (Apr 20, 2008)

Keep Hope Alive by The Crystal Method?


----------



## firecoins (Apr 20, 2008)

How to Save a Life - The Frays
Bring Me to Life - Evanescense
Lean On Me - Bill Withers

Knockin of Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan, versions by Eric Clapton, Guns & Roses or Dave Mattews are all good if not better

Holding Out for a Hero - Bonnie Taylor  (if our into 80's music)
Hero - Chad Kroeger

Wish you were here - Incubus

I Feel Good - James Brown


----------



## firecoins (Apr 20, 2008)

Die Another Day - Madonna
Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye
The Impression that I get - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones
Here Comes The Sun - Nina Simone
The healer - Santana

If your lost looking for a house

Where the streets have no name - U2


----------



## Jon (Apr 20, 2008)

How about "Hero" by Enrequie Igleases?

C'mon, C'mon by the Von Bondies?
The Show goes on by Bruce Hornsby?


----------



## oneluv79 (Apr 20, 2008)

Anything by the following...(I'm a BIG '70's and '80's music junkie)....

Cher
Queen
Aerosmith
Madonna
Culture Club
Wham!
Billy Ocean
Patty LaBelle(Patty Patty)

OR

Any or All *One Hit Wonders......*



oneluv79:blush:


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Apr 20, 2008)

Citizen Soldier - Three Doors Down


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Apr 20, 2008)

Just requested to be friends.  Check out the songs on my playlist.  Some just rock with a couple of them kinda corny just for corny sake.


----------



## Jon (Apr 21, 2008)

2 Words:

David Hasselhoff.

Or, perhaps... Chuck Norris? He'd roundhouse kick the profile into next week, though.


----------



## eggshen (Apr 21, 2008)

Hugh Ross, Wicked Tinkers version. And then so on....

Egg


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Apr 21, 2008)

Thrice- The Artist in the Ambulance


----------



## CPG (Apr 21, 2008)

Never let go - brian adams


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 21, 2008)

heheheh Kickstart My Heart by Motley Crue !!!!! WOOO!!


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Apr 21, 2008)

Some ideas for the theme song:

Nickleback - If everyone cared.
M People - What have you done today (to make yourself feel proud)
Madonna - Just like a Prayer
Cold Play - Fix You (this song is so pre hospital care)
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Tell Me Baby
Outkast - I'm Sorry Ms Jackson
Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape
Destiny's Child - Survivor
Avril Lavigne - My Happy Ending
Timbaland feat. One Republic - Apologise
The Presets - I go hard, go home
The Highwaymen - highwayman
Ace of Base - I Saw the Sign
The Real McCoy - Run Away
Alex Guadino - Destination Unknown
Alice Cooper - Poison
Live - Overcome

That will do for now, I can list plenty more, but I have to give other people a chance!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 21, 2008)

"The Rescue Blues" by Ryan Adams


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Apr 21, 2008)

Never Let You Go - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Monroe485-281 (May 12, 2008)

myspace has a really good band Sequoyah Rain they have an awesome song called Angel its a band of medics they're really good


----------



## EMTrigger (May 12, 2008)

+1 The Fray - How to save a life


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 13, 2008)

Pretty much anything off the _Ladder 49_ soundtrack...


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 13, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> Okay you guys.....help me out here.  I am such a music nerd....and not the good kind!!  I'm the "Wow!  I really love that song but no chance I could tell you who sang it kind."  Couldn't name a song by the Rolling Stones if my life depended on it.  The Grateful Who?  Vanilla Ice was actually really cool, right?  Get the point???
> 
> 
> So the *EMTLife MySpace* page needs some music.    Let me know what you want to hear on playing when you visit.  Please....before New Kids On the Block are jamming away on our home page!



Stairway to heaven...



Check this link out... http://www.emsangelsmc.com/

Way cool song playing in the background perhaps they would let this place use it if we gave them credit for it.
I'm a rock n roller but it is way cool to me.
I'd love to figure out how to record it.

The song is all about us ems workers...


----------



## CrazyCanuck (May 13, 2008)

How 'bout Michael Crawfords' ...Not too Far From Here?


----------



## enjoynz (May 13, 2008)

In the arms of the Angel - Sarah MaLachlan

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CbAjj80NIM 

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Para_Angel (Jul 24, 2008)

artist in the ambulance by thrice is a good one w/ great lryics (its my favorite one)
and priests and paramedics by pedro the lion is also a good one


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jul 24, 2008)

Para_Angel said:


> artist in the ambulance by thrice is a good one w/ great lryics (its my favorite one)
> and priests and paramedics by pedro the lion is also a good one



Happen to have a link or a place we can check it out?


----------



## karaya (Jul 24, 2008)

A theme song for certain EMS operations should be Judy Collins's "Send in the Clowns".


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 24, 2008)

*i hate music popups. How about...*

the admin put on a new song each week? Their choice. but make it a "click on/click off" deal.
Especially if it's a ringtone or a cheesy WAV file? (Cute, but nerve wracking).

Oh, and my candidates?
For rural EMS'ers: Peter Ostrousho's "Seattle (The Fantasy Reel)" 
and,
the two most *****in' backgrounds for code 3:

Van Halen's "Human's Being"
The Who's "I Can See For Miles"


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jul 25, 2008)

karaya said:


> A theme song for certain EMS operations should be Judy Collins's "Send in the Clowns".



lol. Another good one is Bryan Adams "Here I Am"


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 25, 2008)

i like Kryptonite by three doors down but i more or less think firemen when i think that song.
Massive Attack-Teardrop...the theme song from House.
+2 on teh Fray how to save a life.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

" We could be heroes" by David Bowie


----------



## a1a86 (Jul 25, 2008)

Simply the Best  -  Tina Turner

Show Must Go On  -  Queen


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 4, 2008)

*aussie, "Here I Am" is for SAR!*

I vote for "We Could Be Heroes" as the best 'apres-code-three, 10-8/10-19' song.

Oh, and I meant VanHalen's "Shine On" (especially the movie version).


----------



## jamiga (Aug 19, 2008)

Muse :: Knights of Cydonia


Lyrics:

Come ride with me
Through the veins of history
I'll show you how god
Falls asleep on the job

And how can we win
When fools can be kings
Don't waste your time
Or time will waste you

No one's gonna take me alive
The time has come to make things right
You and I must fight for our rights
You and I must fight to survive

No one's gonna take me alive
The time has come to make things right
You and I must fight for our rights
You and I must fight to survive

No one's gonna take me alive
The time has come to make things right
You and I must fight for our rights
You and I must fight to survive


----------



## KempoEMT (Aug 19, 2008)

TheAfterAffect said:


> Citizen Soldier - Three Doors Down



agreed! That is the song


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 19, 2008)

AC/DC Highway to Hell


----------



## emt19723 (Aug 20, 2008)

Dark Side of the Moon     Pink Floyd


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry, I still gotta go with Wagner's Ride of the Vallkyries.


----------



## MissTrishEMTB08 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thrice, Artist in the Ambulance


----------



## NJN (Aug 20, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Sorry, I still gotta go with Wagner's Ride of the Vallkyries.


 I have to agree with this one, just playing this over the PA when rolling up on scene. You can't get better than this, well you could if you had 2 BLS rigs, a BLS fly car, and the ALS fly car all rolling up at the same time with 2 or more playing this (attempted but un successful due to an audio system malfunction). The correct name of this song is Flight of the Valkyries, used with great skill in the film "Apocalypse Now".


----------



## texmat3 (Aug 20, 2008)

hmmmmm.  maybe Queen, "Another One Bites the Dust"?

when we learned CPR, we were told to sing this in our head to keep the right tempo for compressions


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 21, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> The correct name of this song is Flight of the Valkyries, used with great skill in the film "Apocalypse Now".



I stand corrected on the name. It is also used with great skill in the original opera.


----------



## serupert (Aug 23, 2008)

I also vote for Thrice-The Artist in the Ambulance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB5zlrXdhB8


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2008)

*My vote for Thrice*

Here are the lyrics. 
late night, brakes lock, hear the tires squeal 
red light, can't stop so i spin the wheel 
my world goes black before i 
feel an angel lift me up and i 
open bloodshot eyes 
into fluorescent white 
they flip the siren, hit the lights, 
close the doors and i am gone 

now i lay here owing my life to a stranger 
and i realize that empty words are not enough 
i'm left here with the question of just 
what have i to show except the promises i never kept? 
i lie here shaking on this bed, under the weight of my regrets 
i hope that i will never let you down 
i know that this can be more than just flashing lights and sound 

look around and you'll see that at times it feels like no one really cares 
it gets me down but i'm still gonna try to do what's right, i know that there's 
a difference between sleight of hand, and giving everything you have 
there's a line drawn in the sand, i'm working up the will to cross it 
and i hope that i will never let you down 
i know that this can be more than just flashing lights and sound 

rhetoric can't raise the dead 
i'm sick of always talking when there's no change 
rhetoric can't raise the dead 
i'm sick of empty words, let's lead and not follow 

late night, brakes lock, hear the tires squeal 
red light, can't stop so i spin the wheel 
my world goes black before i feel an angel steal me from the greedy jaws of death and chance, and pull me in with steady hands 
they've given me a second chance, the artist in the ambulance 
i hope that i will never let you down 
i know that this can be more than just flashing lights and sound 
can we pick you off the ground? 
more than flashing lights and sound


----------



## PorterTwpMedic71 (Oct 18, 2008)

*theme song*

Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Ozzy - Ironman
Pearl Jam - I'm Still Alive
heory of a deadman - sacrifice


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2008)

Stayin Alive.

Apparently that, like Another One Bites the Dust, has a good beat for compressions. And its more positive to play in your head then Another One Bites The Dust during CPR


----------



## HeavyCrow (Oct 18, 2008)

Fat Bottom Girls  by Queen


----------



## imurphy (Oct 18, 2008)

I agree with Thrice. They're a good band too. Have all their stuff!

I also love Jimmi Hendrix - Crosstown Traffic

Or, VNV Nation - Illusion

Lyrics:

I know it's hard to tell how mixed up you feel
Hoping what you need is behind every door
Each time you get hurt, I don't want you to change
Because everyone has hopes, you're human after all
The feeling sometimes, wishing you were someone else
Feeling as though you never belong
This feeling is not sadness, this feeling is not joy
I truly understand, Please, don't cry now
_
Please don't go, I want you to stay
I'm begging you please, please don't leave here
I don't want you to hate for all the hurt that you feel
The world is just illusion trying to change you
Please don't go, I want you to stay
I'm begging you please, please don't leave here
I don't want you to hate for all the hurt that you feel
The world is just illusion trying to change you
_
Being like you are
Well this is something else, who would comprehend?
But some that do, lay claim that
Divine purpose blesses them
That's not what I believe, it doesn't matter anyway
A part of your soul ties you to the next world
Or maybe to the last, I'm still not sure
What I do know is, to use the world is different
As we are to the world but, I guess you would know that


----------



## imurphy (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh also VNV Nation - Fathest Star (as from my sig!)


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Stayin Alive.
> 
> Apparently that, like Another One Bites the Dust, has a good beat for compressions. And its more positive to play in your head then Another One Bites The Dust during CPR



Talking to a nurse after a code in the ER, , we were discussing Stayin Alive during compressions.  She asks "You didn't hear me, did you?"


----------



## Sasha (Oct 20, 2008)

flhtci01 said:


> Talking to a nurse after a code in the ER, , we were discussing Stayin Alive during compressions.  She asks "You didn't hear me, did you?"



Haha!

I was singing Another One Bites The Dust too myself doing compressions awhile ago!


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 20, 2008)

Keep Hope Alive By The Crystal Method or the theme from Emergency


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2008)

*I have this stupid song, it goes "1,2,3,4,5,6....".*

Going the other way from AeroHalenDC, how about Tommy Emmanuel's "Those Who Wait"?


----------



## Luno (Oct 22, 2008)

What about 
"Life is Beautiful" by Sixx AM?

"There's nothing like a trail of blood to find your way back home"

Life Is Beautiful lyrics

You can’t quit until you try 
You can’t live until you die 
You can’t learn to tell the truth 
Until you learn to lie 

You can’t breathe until you choke 
You gotta laugh when you’re the joke 
There’s nothing like a funeral to make you feel alive 

Just open your eyes 
Just open your eyes 
And see that life is beautiful. 
Will you swear on your life, 
That no one will cry at my funeral? 

I know some things that you don’t 
I’ve done things that you won’t 
There’s nothing like a trail of blood 
to find your way back home 

I was waiting for my hearse 
What came next was so much worse 
It took a funeral to make me feel alive 

Just open your eyes 
Just open your eyes 
And see that life is beautiful. 
Will you swear on your life, 
That no one will cry at my funeral? 

Just open your eyes 
Just open your eyes 
And see that life is beautiful. 
Will you swear on your life, 
That no one will cry at my funeral? 

Just open your eyes 
Just open your eyes 
And see that life is beautiful. 
Will you swear on your life, 
That no one will cry at my funeral? 

Just open your eyes 
Just open your eyes 
And see that life is beautiful. 
Will you swear on your life, 
That no one will cry at my funeral?


----------



## suziquzi99 (Oct 22, 2008)

Brighter than sunshine - Aqualung (I heard that one was about saving his sibling) may not be true.
No Excuses - Alice in Chains
I love Nickleback - If everyone cared - great!!!!
And just to have a song - Fade to Black ROCKS!! Kinda depressing, but Metallica is awesome. Can't think of anymore of the top of my head.


----------



## suziquzi99 (Oct 22, 2008)

Just to be COMPLETLY depressing. Have you ever listened to GodSpeed by the Dixie Chicks. My Daddy sung it at my sister's 6 wk. old son's funeral. It is a beautiful song.


----------

